Ask HN: What is the most underreported trend in software engineering? - carlmungz
======
colept
Augmented Reality and Assistive technology.

We hear about it every once in a while but it's generally drowned out by the
white noise of virtual reality, new smartphones, and self-driving cars.

~~~
carlmungz
Do you have any good sources of info where I can read more on either topic?

